# Comcast Hits HD Milestone



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*TVWeek News:*


> Comcast Reaches HD Milestone
> 
> By Andrew Krukowski, TVWeek
> 
> ...


Comcast's HD lineup includes more than 200 movies, live sporting events through several outlets including ESPN and TBS and nearly 300 television series, in both linear and on-demand formats.

http://www.tvweek.com/news/2008/10/comcast_reaches_hd_milestone.php


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I heard this same radio commercial today and nearly fell down laughing.. there aren't even 1000 HD channels.. this "HD options" BS is getting really old.


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

:sleeping:


----------



## rhambling (Dec 19, 2007)

:icon_lame and :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

n3ntj said:


> I heard this same radio commercial today and nearly fell down laughing.. there aren't even 1000 HD channels.. this "HD options" BS is getting really old.


This is why they use the carefully chosen terminology.

The real question is how many of these options are dependent on your package choice (not to mention your choice of receiving hardware).


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

harsh said:


> This is why they use the carefully chosen terminology.
> 
> The real question is how many of these options are dependent on your package choice (not to mention your choice of receiving hardware).


Precisely. They don't say channels... they say options or viewing choices or anything to lead you to think channels, without saying the word. They can advertise that they are the HD leader without saying that they have more HD channels than anyone (which they don't). The latter would be lying, the former is creative marketing.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Depends on how one looks at it -- channels or choices.

Before VOD was introduced, for example, let's say I had 50 premium HD movie channels from Comcast. Therefor, at any given moment I could choose any one of 50 different HD movies currently showing, but not all starting when I was ready to sit down and watch.

After VOD came into the picture, let's say I can call up any one of an _additional_ 100 HD movies, giving me access to 150 HD movies at any given time, so my choices in HD movies have tripled. Even better, the HD movies on VOD will start when I say, not according to a predetermined schedule.

Some of you may still be hung up on HD channel-counts, but the new reality in HD programming is 'choices'. To think of it another way, Comcast's VOD puts a video store in my cable box.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

harsh said:


> This is why they use the carefully chosen terminology.
> 
> The real question is how many of these options are dependent on your package choice (not to mention your choice of receiving hardware).


If you have their HD STB (any model) you can play back any of the content. Hardware is not an issue.

There is are a lot of PPV HD movies and some free HD movies but at least a few months ago when I was with them there was nothing near 1,000 HD "options", I don't even think there was 1,000 onDemand videos period.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

~yawn~


----------

